# Healthcare degree and CPC



## ellieo (Apr 16, 2012)

what is the best fit job with someone with Coding background and a degree in Healthcare administration? Anyone ?


----------



## ksd (Apr 16, 2012)

That really is too broad of a question.  Too many unknown variables go into this.  What are your strengths, weaknesses (as in good with people, diffusing situations, etc), what type of experience do you have in both CPC and Healthcare Admin, etc.  The best in my opinion I can answer you is with the first position that came to mind, medical office manager.  Though without knowing anything about you or your experience it is hard to pin anything specific.


----------



## Angie Brown (Apr 18, 2012)

*Cpc*

As a professor at Greenville Technical College, even witha  degree, jobs relating to coding-most require the certification. Wishing you the best..
Angie Brown, Department Head
864-250-8446


----------

